# Lucky bamboo question



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello you nice and wounderful people. I have a lucky bamboo question. Can i use it in the tank if i cut off all the leavs and just use the stocks?


----------



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't think so. Most plants need their leaves to survive, as that's where they produce most of their food.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

I kinda figured anyway i can have it in my tank?


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, just make sure the leaves are above the water line.


Like this photo (which is not mine)


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I have to admit, that photo looks pretty darned amazing.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

As stated am is its best to have leaves above water and roots in tank water. I have tall lucky bamboo on a 2.5g so no issues for me but if stocks are short/tank is tall you can stuff the lucky bamboo in your HOB if you use that as a filter. Another option is simple cheap shows caddies-I use them for all my riparium plants to keep them from going under water (only roots in water).
My 2.5


Shower caddies (only use plastic and rubber kind never metal), I get these for $2-3 at my local grocery store


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool


----------



## jess32247 (Jul 24, 2015)

the shower caddies are a great idea! i'll be keeping that in mind if i get another tank *fingers crossed*

where do you guys suggest buying lucky bamboo from?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

jess32247 said:


> the shower caddies are a great idea! i'll be keeping that in mind if i get another tank *fingers crossed*
> 
> where do you guys suggest buying lucky bamboo from?


Be forewarned-ripariums are addictive! Once you start its hard to stop adding more plants ^^
You can buy lucky bamboo from many places, I got mine at Home Depot and Lowes in the indoor plant section (not the cheapest option-look elsewhere too). 
I quarantine each stock separately in small glasses/jars for 4 weeks to ensure they don't have a bacterial disease (not much is know about it but it spread is if they share water/soil). Most obvious symptom of the bacterial disease is yellowing of the stock. You can try lopping the stock down to a lower joint below the discoloration. But I'm an overly paranoid person so you don't have to do the quarantine.
Note: lucky babmoo does not tolerate chlorine or fluoride at all! Dechlorinate all water you plan to use on it. I usually use Seachem Prime and let water set out over night before using on the lucky bamboo tank/pots.
And as a final side note: lucky bamboo is not actually a bamboo, but is a member of the Dracaena plant family ^^


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Great advice


----------



## jess32247 (Jul 24, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Be forewarned-ripariums are addictive! Once you start its hard to stop adding more plants ^^
> You can buy lucky bamboo from many places, I got mine at Home Depot and Lowes in the indoor plant section (not the cheapest option-look elsewhere too).
> I quarantine each stock separately in small glasses/jars for 4 weeks to ensure they don't have a bacterial disease (not much is know about it but it spread is if they share water/soil). Most obvious symptom of the bacterial disease is yellowing of the stock. You can try lopping the stock down to a lower joint below the discoloration. But I'm an overly paranoid person so you don't have to do the quarantine.
> Note: lucky babmoo does not tolerate chlorine or fluoride at all! Dechlorinate all water you plan to use on it. I usually use Seachem Prime and let water set out over night before using on the lucky bamboo tank/pots.
> And as a final side note: lucky bamboo is not actually a bamboo, but is a member of the Dracaena plant family ^^


eeee thanks so much for all the information! i wasn't sure if i should order a couple plants of it from somewhere like aquabid (if anyone even sells it there) or just any place and QT it for a while.

hoping my boyfriend goes through with his plan of getting me a fluval chi for my birthday next month, bamboo would look insanely gorgeous in it!


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Make sure the roots of the Lucky Bamboo are covered with some kind of substrate. I own a lot of this plant, and one of the stupidest things I ever did was leave it in a glass container without substrate. Light exposure on the roots will kill it.

Also, there is a possibility that any part of the stock that is consistently exposed to water will sprout roots. Leaving lengths of the stock submerged may eventually cause roots to pop out all over it (I've seen this first hand with my own plants). Using the shower caddies to keep it elevated out of the water is a good idea.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------



## shamomo (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow! The photo looks amazing!

But evaporation is a big problem with me, sad I cannot do it :C


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

I have decided to dry out the bamboo and use it in a craft


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

nixie said:


> I have decided to dry out the bamboo and use it in a craft


Don't think that will work. Like I said, I own a ton of Lucky Bamboo. I've lost a few stalks due to mishandling. When the plants died, they became hollow, brittle husks. Also rapidly developed black mold before drying out. They don't dry out 'nicely'.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh ok thank you


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

nixie said:


> I have decided to dry out the bamboo and use it in a craft


You can buy kiln dried bamboo from home depot (possibly Lowes) its often used in gardening as pole supports for plants. Letting a lucky bamboo die wont' be the end of it and make it use-able, it will decompose.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok


----------

